
An Automatic Computer Science Paper Generator - nreece
http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/
======
maximilian
This is most amusing. A link to one of their papers:
<http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/rooter.pdf>

It really looks like a real CS sorta paper. If you actually spend a second to
read it, at first it seems like most dense science reading, but then slowly
you realize its just random babble.

The paper I linked even got accepted to a conference. Their grad student
salaries couldn't afford it, but they got enough paypal donations to go! Kudos
to them.

